# Sustrans Route 75



## Garthur (25 Jul 2013)

Not sure if this is the correct forum but here goes. 

Has anyone ever traveled on route 75 through to Edinburgh from Glasgow? I'm looking to do this at the weekend and was just wondering what it was like and if it is sign posted well enough so that I don't need to take a map with me. I know there are some parts on road and I'm not really expecting these to be sign posted but looking at it on google maps it seems most are on a cycle path away from the road. 

I've only recently started cycling and only have a mountain bike but been out on the road a lot the last few weeks. Just looking for a good ride that's not to far from home. Planning on starting around Airdrie and if I make it to Waverley then get the train back home. If not then I'll worry about how to get home wherever I make it too lol

Thanks


----------



## andym (25 Jul 2013)

IME NCN routes are well signposted, but it's still worth carrying a map just in case you miss a sign - or you need to find the nearest train station.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2013)

Garthur said:


> Not sure if this is the correct forum but here goes.
> 
> Has anyone ever traveled on route 75 through to Edinburgh from Glasgow? I'm looking to do this at the weekend and was just wondering what it was like and if it is sign posted well enough so that I don't need to take a map with me. I know there are some parts on road and I'm not really expecting these to be sign posted but looking at it on google maps it seems most are on a cycle path away from the road.
> 
> ...


Read this review for guidance.
I have not done this route, but have followed the canal from Glasgow via Falkirk Wheel right into Edinburgh centre, taking the train back. Is there a canal entry near Airdrie?
If you are ok with riding on quiet roads, there is this great route by @Rasmus done it twice, drops you at the end of the Edinburgh cycle path, then follow signs for town and train station.
If you do the trip on N75, report back please, I'm interested.


----------



## Garthur (25 Jul 2013)

Thanks. Ill be starting from Airdrie. If it goes well i may go from Airdrie to Greenock in a few weeks time. From what I've been reading, part of the route just after Airdrie used to go via the railway line to bathgate but the railway was reopened a couple of years ago. I'm not sure if that part is now road or if its a path that runs alongside the railway or both though. I will try and take pictures on the way and will update here. I'm also hoping mobile reception is good enough so I can use google maps on my mobile if I get lost. Will try and get myself a cheap map tomorrow if I can though. At the worst, I know most of the back roads between Glasgow and Edinburgh so I can always cycle back on the roads.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2013)

We cycled from Glasgow to Edinburgh via Airdrie along the route I've attached to my previous post.
Joined the Pedal on Parliament. It was great fun!
Looking forward to read your report!


----------



## Brandane (25 Jul 2013)

Garthur said:


> Thanks. Ill be starting from Airdrie. If it goes well i may go from Airdrie to Greenock in a few weeks time. From what I've been reading, part of the route just after Airdrie used to go via the railway line to bathgate but the railway was reopened a couple of years ago. I'm not sure if that part is now road or if its a path that runs alongside the railway or both though. I will try and take pictures on the way and will update here. I'm also hoping mobile reception is good enough so I can use google maps on my mobile if I get lost. Will try and get myself a cheap map tomorrow if I can though. At the worst, I know most of the back roads between Glasgow and Edinburgh so I can always cycle back on the roads.


 
I have only done this route the once, so from memory ............. From Airdrie to Plains it is on road, then there is a nice new path alongside the railway line which was built to compensate for the fact that the railway re-possessed the old path to build the new train line! All is well until you get to Livingstone then it becomes a bit tricky because of the sheer number of paths they have through all their parks. It is sign posted but you have to keep a sharp eye out for the signs. The route then takes you on minor roads to Balerno, and from there it follows the water of Leith all the way into Edinburgh. When dry, the water of Leith is a great path, but when wet it is quite muddy.


----------



## shyfire (25 Jul 2013)

I've cycled route 75 from Glasgow City Centre to Coatbridge. It was well signed but a little confusing round about Dalmarnock where the path was closed and a diversion in place. That was over a year ago so may have changed. Quite flat and good quality path, a few on road sections but again signed and not that busy. Didn't go beyond Coatbridge or the section you're doing first. Instead took the road up through Bargeddie to join the Strathkelvin Railway path at Moodiesburn which can take you up to Kirkintilloch and NCR 754 (the Glasgow-Edinburgh canal route) or further on as far as the start of the West Highland Way.

Enjoy


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2013)

The Dalmarnock path is closed again at the moment at Shawfield.
Need to come out, cycle round till the bridge and the Tesco, rejoin the path there.


----------



## Garthur (1 Aug 2013)

I didn't do this at the weekend. I was planning out the ride and decided that it would be too easy for me to get lost, which I wasn't worried about. What I was worried about was getting lost, phone battery dieing and injuring myself all at the same time. So, I've bought myself a Garmin Edge 810 (should arrive today or tomorrow) and an external battery pack to charge anything with a USB (I bought this last week before posting but it just arrived a few days ago).

So, now I'm going to do this this weekend although the sudden change in weather may be a deciding factor. I've mapped up a route on Garmin Connect that I plan to do. I believe this is following NCN75 as much as possible but I suppose I'll find that out when I do it.

If anyone wants to look over the the route. I'm leaving from the top end of Motherwell and heading up through Holytown and joining the 75 from Airdrie (just after crossing the bridge at the A8 I believe).

Route is at http://connect.garmin.com/course/4357017


----------



## Fubar (1 Aug 2013)

Garthur said:


> I didn't do this at the weekend. I was planning out the ride and decided that it would be too easy for me to get lost, which I wasn't worried about. What I was worried about was getting lost, phone battery dieing and injuring myself all at the same time. So, I've bought myself a Garmin Edge 810 (should arrive today or tomorrow) and an external battery pack to charge anything with a USB (I bought this last week before posting but it just arrived a few days ago).
> 
> So, now I'm going to do this this weekend although the sudden change in weather may be a deciding factor. I've mapped up a route on Garmin Connect that I plan to do. I believe this is following NCN75 as much as possible but I suppose I'll find that out when I do it.
> 
> ...


 
Alternatively you could join numerous other CC Eccosers and do this


----------



## HLaB (1 Aug 2013)

The last time I did it was pre reopening of the Bathgate line but I think they had to provide 'standard' replacement when it opened.


----------



## Garthur (1 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> Alternatively you could join numerous other CC Eccosers and do this


 

Knew nothing about this, if I did I'd have arranged to come but I've got no way of getting there as it stands just now (no car this weekend) :-(

I'll keep an eye out for the next one though ;-)


----------



## Fubar (1 Aug 2013)

Garthur said:


> Knew nothing about this, if I did I'd have arranged to come but I've got no way of getting there as it stands just now (no car this weekend) :-(
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for the next one though ;-)


 
Absolutely, we do rides all over the place (Arran was the last one) so please keep your eyes on the Informal Rides section and feel free to tag along to anything that takes your fancy! Regards, Mark


----------



## fimm (1 Aug 2013)

I've cycled a lot of this at various times.
As someone said upthread - Plains to Bathgate is really easy and very nice. Bathgate onwards through Livingston is a bit fiddly (but the bits I know seem well enough signposted, just keep an eye out (you sometimes get signs telling you you've gone off route as well)).
Once you get up towards Kirknewton (after a bit I don't know because it is off road and I use a road bike) there's a bit on a slightly busier road and then you are onto back roads towards Balerno. Watch out for one right turn (off the Long Dalmahoy Road) which is a bit difficult to spot.
Then you've got another bit of slightly busier road and then you're onto the Water of Leith path (look out for the little obelisk on the left). Actually I'm trying to remember if there's sign to tell you to turn right at the traffic lights in Balerno. There must be, I just can't picture it!

Think about railway stations in Edinburgh - if you are going back to Ardrie you can get on the train at Edinburgh Park and Haymarket as well as Waverley (I bike-train-bike commute on this line). Haymarket is probably the easiest to get to from the end of the canal if you go all that way; but if you turn away from Edinburgh along the canal you can get to Edinburgh Park as well.


----------



## fimm (1 Aug 2013)

Ah, now looked at your map.
Here's Airdrie to Livingston almost totally off road (well actually we went the other way)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Aug 2013)

Garthur said:


> Knew nothing about this, if I did I'd have arranged to come but I've got no way of getting there as it stands just now (no car this weekend) :-(
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for the next one though ;-)


I've got a van for the bikes: you could put the bike in the van, join us on the train to Perth from Queen Street.
If you want to come along, meet on Saturday at Townhead, St Mungo's Avenue at 8.15 for 8.30. Van will transport bikes back to town after the ride.


----------



## Garthur (3 Aug 2013)

Not long home from doing this :-) Really enjoyed it. The route isn't very well sign posted as parts but I was able to work it out. Worst parts are going through Airdrie and after Livingstone. The nicest part I would say is after Plains. The worst is the whole lot of it after Livingstone. From Airdrie to the other end of Livingstone you are either on Roads or paths that are in much better conditions than the roads are. After Livingstone there is about a mile of dirt tracks and a mix between roads, dirt tracks and poorly maintained paths. I eventually got fed up with the it and the lack of signage around Balerno and jumped on the A71 and made my way to Haymarket (stopping at Tynecastle to take a picture to add it to my collection of Football Stadiums).

Anyone thinking of doing it I would highly recommend it, can't say much about before Airdrie but between Airdrie and the other end of Livingstone it is great. Some really great views and well maintained paths.

You can see my route from where I joined the route to Haymarket at http://connect.garmin.com/course/4380051 I've cut out the part before it as it was mostly roads unrelated when I was making my way there from the house. I've also kept in the A71 part in case anyone wishes to follow it. I would recommend joining the A71 at the set of traffic lights just before Kirknewton though and not following the sings up the hill.

Looking back at the route though I think I may have took the wrong direction at one point as I'm aware there are 2 routes, the main route (red) and a blue route. But I ended up following signs and this is the way I ended up going. I might do it again next month as I have a feeling where I went wrong and I'll re post if I do.

I've attached some pictures. I've they haven't worked let me know and I'll retry and upload them.







The picture of the lake is just after the big lake after Plains. You can't really see the path well but it's smooth Tarmac and no bumps/holes at all. I managed to get up to 30MPH a good number of times on a Mountain Bike on the straight. Usually I struggle to get to this speed on a downhill on a road! lol

I'm happy to answer any questions so fire away.


----------



## Brandane (3 Aug 2013)

Garthur said:


> (stopping at Tynecastle to take a picture to add it to my collection of Football Stadiums).


 
Glad you got a photo, before it becomes another Tesco .



Garthur said:


> The picture of the lake is just after the big lake after Plains.


 
 Ahhh; you're obviously not a native then? There is only one LAKE in Scotland; the rest all being LOCHs  .

Good that you enjoyed (most of) the route, not a great day for it with that southerly wind.


----------



## Garthur (3 Aug 2013)

I don't think Tesco will get a go ahead. Will end up more flats! Lol 

Wind wasn't too bad. It rained a few times. Really bad and I can't remember much sun but I've just noticed my arm is burnt and you can see the t shirt mark and my gloves mark!


----------

